# Great Commercial



## HKTidwell (Jan 8, 2010)

A friend posted this on FB, I died laughing.  Bugger of a smart kid.

[video=youtube;y4WrUuyx1Ds]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4WrUuyx1Ds[/video]


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 8, 2010)

hahah that's awesome


----------

